# What kind of bug is this?



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Just need to confirm it's not grubs or army worms. Saw a couple this morning in the lawn.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Use google lens.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Variable Oakleaf Caterpillar - Lochmaeus (Heterocampa) manteo

http://mothphotographersgroup.msstate.edu/species.php?hodges=7998
https://www.inaturalist.org/taxa/153443-Lochmaeus-manteo


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Makes sense as I spotted both underneath oak trees. So not dangerous to my Bermuda at least but going to do another insecticide app anyway.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Looks very similar to sod web worm. Have you seen any small white moths fly up when you walk the lawn?


----------

